# hamster breeders



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

is there a list or anywhere i could find a good hamster breeder? i`m thinking either winter white or chinese but would rather avoid pet stores obviously an am struggling to find a breeder


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I had a look on google and found THIS page which might help you.

Good luck finding your new hamster


----------



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll probably use google..


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 16, 2012)

try gumtree and preloved and type in baby hamsters or yea google should come up with something


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If youre anywhere near Cheshire I might know of a ww who needs a home, it isnt a baby though.


----------



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

providing you have a big enough cage, your local RSPCA will have loads . 
You just need to take the cage with you , so they can see it and check it is big enough and then fill in a basic form, and they'll more than likely allow you to choose form the 100s they'll have.

It's very simple and quick, and you will also be helping re home and you'll be getting an animal that has had full health checks etc.


----------

